# Damien the Midas cichlid, male or female?



## haywood (Nov 13, 2005)

Got this guy a few months ago. He's about 6-7" now. Is he a male or female? He isn't the prettiest fish, pretty pale in color compared to most. He will soon be moving to a 50 gallon where he will remain until I possibly try to spawn him. He killed the first female I put with him.


















































So the big question, male or female?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

You can't sex these fish just on their appearance. You need to vent them. If you can get a close-up picture of the vent area, we should be able to tell you.


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

What makes you so sure that you got a Midas? His face is pretty long which is unusual for a pure Midas.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Reiner said:


> What makes you so sure that you got a Midas? His face is pretty long which is unusual for a pure Midas.


Very few red devils or midas' on the market these days are purely red devil or purely midas. Most of them are a hybrid of the two in some way, shape, or form.

OP's does have a very long face and large labials which does give more of a red devil appearance, but again very few fish are purely one or the other


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

I agree, if it wasn't bought from a reputable breeder then their's noway to be sure. aslo without good pics of the vent we'll never be able to be 100% sure on sexing it. I would guess male though judging frome the fins, but that is a 50/50 guess. 
As for the color, try changing out the sand with something darker in color. Black would be my choice. I've always had better colors out of fish when they were kept over dark colored substrait.

Nice fish by the way


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

BigJagLover said:


> I would guess male though judging frome the fins


As I mentioned before, you can't sex these fish by physical appearance - ie: fin length/shape or nuchal hump size.


----------



## BigJagLover (Oct 25, 2006)

I am in aggreance with your statement; sinister. I was merly giving it the old college try and guessing. like is said, it's a 50/50 guess. I would never say 100%, or anything over 50% for that matter, by judging fins or appearance. 
Thanks for reitterating that point though as it might have been misunderstood.


----------

